# Job seeker visa



## Madhura13

Hi,
Have any one got job seekse visa from Bangalore? Have you gone by your self or which agency?
Can you explain the entire successful process of your application? Just in brief so that it will be helpful for others also to follow it.


----------



## Madhura13

Hi,
I had my Job seeker visa interview today(05/05) in Bangalore, The lady just took all the documents thats all, didnt asked any question based on any thing- why, what n all.. Afraid that whether they provide or not..
she told its take 4 to 6 weeks and then they will contact us for the result. I have applied through Y axis agency for all the documents, hotel booking and motivation letter. 
fingercross..


----------



## smahs

Madhura13 said:


> The lady just took all the documents thats all, didnt asked any question based on any thing- why, what n all.. Afraid that whether they provide or not..


That is fairly standard. Since they asked for a motivation letter already, presumably they should find answers to all their questions in that letter. 



Madhura13 said:


> she told its take 4 to 6 weeks and then they will contact us for the result. I have applied through Y axis agency for all the documents, hotel booking and motivation letter.


Hopefully it will be quicker. For confirm contracts, its usually anywhere from 1 hour to 2 weeks depending on where you apply. But for open ended visas, it can take longer for obvious reasons. Good luck!

Just a thought, you did not advertise that agency to the visa officer, did you? Its usually not considered that great to seek paid help for writing your motivation letter and organizing your documents.


----------



## Madhura13

Hey,
Thank for your reply.. Even I thought she may find all the details in the motivation letter itself so didnt asked anything, I am just afraid as I have applied in Bangalore rejection shouldnt happen, have done all the document work properly.
No, I have not mentioned any where about my agency details in the document.
I was woundering they may give an appointment for one more interview in Chennai but she said in Bangalore itself they do all.


----------



## venki4all

Madhura13 said:


> Hey,
> Thank for your reply.. Even I thought she may find all the details in the motivation letter itself so didnt asked anything, I am just afraid as I have applied in Bangalore rejection shouldnt happen, have done all the document work properly.
> No, I have not mentioned any where about my agency details in the document.
> I too applied from Bangalore and its almost 3 months now you can email me on venki4 all at gmail


----------



## Madhura13

Hello Venki,
Did you get your visa or still waiting?


----------



## venki4all

Madhura13 said:


> Hello Venki,
> Did you get your visa or still waiting?






Got rejected yesterday after a waiting period of 4 months and the reason was not sufficient evidence to substantiate your travel to German


----------



## venki4all

venki4all said:


> Got rejected yesterday after a waiting period of 4 months and the reason was not sufficient evidence to substantiate your travel to German


Is their any chance to reapply and try as the rejection was based on the motivation letter


----------



## smahs

Usually you can appeal against a decision if there is substantial ground underlying your visa application. But for a job search visa, there is no point of appealing against the decision. Your best bet is to let some time pass by and then reapply. 

As to what you need to reapply, you have already answered that question. In addition, pass the exams for at least A2 in German. Also show some ties with the German economy, like having worked for a German client or knowing some managers or recruiters there. Try to gather demand data on your field of work. 

That will be substantial time investment from your side to create a solid motivation letter. But your fight to secure a job in Germany, if granted a job search visa, will be even more tougher and frustrating. And the more work you do now, easier it will be later. Good luck for future!


----------



## Madhura13

Hello Venki,
Thats sad to knw, did you apply by urself or through agency and which agency?
in which stream you are working and how many yrs of experience do you have? how did you show urself in motivation letter?
Any ways dont loose hope, keep tyring..All the best..


----------



## Madhura13

Hi,
Can some body really help who have got jobseeker visa in knowing how exactly the motivation letter must be as many many people's visa getting rejected on because of motivation letter?
it would be better if you explain what all content it should be and long many pages it should be? either 2 or 3 or 4 or 5..? 
People who have got jobseeker visa applied by themself or through agent? 

please do this needful as this may help many others..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## beppi

The motivation letter must show your motivation and plans made so far for moving to Germany.
There is no rule on length, but the reasoning in it must be convincing.
If you copy somebody else's letter or reasons, it will be rejected, because you obviously have no motivation of your own. So this must be heavily recommended against!


----------



## smahs

Madhura, suppose you or your employer are considering launch of a new product. Would you launch it solely on the basis of third party recommendation? Would you outsource the responsibility of performing product-market fit research? Would you not estimate risks involved and try to mitigate them beforehand? Finally, in an eventual failure of the product, would you prepare an exit strategy? That's all the visa officers want to know. 

Bonus points if you could show evidence towards your arguments. The other day someone posted in another thread that he submitted copies of positive responses from his existing job applications in Germany. Or if you visited, lived or worked in Germany or Europe, show that you would not spend much time on adjusting to the change in Germany.


----------



## enlighten.life

Madhura13 said:


> Hi,
> Can some body really help who have got jobseeker visa in knowing how exactly the motivation letter must be as many many people's visa getting rejected on because of motivation letter?
> it would be better if you explain what all content it should be and long many pages it should be? either 2 or 3 or 4 or 5..?
> People who have got jobseeker visa applied by themself or through agent?
> 
> please do this needful as this may help many others..
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hello madhura13,

Even m applying for job seeker visa from mumbai consulate thro Continental immigration, Delhi and i have collected enough documents and going for the interview in coming week.

could u share reasons about rejection of visa other than motivation letter. I have my degree recognized on anabin. 
could u plz share what process did you follow


----------



## Madhura13

Thanks for all your feedback, that was helpful for me and may be for others as well.

rejecting reason maximum based on Motivation letter or your accommodation proof in Germany, if all the document is orginal and all fine then no problem as I fell.

I just submitted all my experience letter, company letters, my educations documents and motivation letter and accomodation proof. 

Thanks


----------



## abhijitroy

Madhura13 said:


> Hi,
> Can some body really help who have got jobseeker visa in knowing how exactly the motivation letter must be as many many people's visa getting rejected on because of motivation letter?
> it would be better if you explain what all content it should be and long many pages it should be? either 2 or 3 or 4 or 5..?
> People who have got jobseeker visa applied by themself or through agent?
> 
> please do this needful as this may help many others..
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Madhura,

I can help you with the motivation letter, as I have already got the job seeker visa. I really belive that motivation letter is a key decisive factor for your visa approval. You can pm me for the same..


----------



## enlighten.life

Madhura13 said:


> Thanks for all your feedback, that was helpful for me and may be for others as well.
> 
> rejecting reason maximum based on Motivation letter or your accommodation proof in Germany, if all the document is orginal and all fine then no problem as I fell.
> 
> I just submitted all my experience letter, company letters, my educations documents and motivation letter and accomodation proof.
> 
> Thanks



I really wanted to know that whether they ask for german language proficiency?
I am applying thro a consultancy and seriously most of queries i got answered from the embassy itself. so i am still searching for a effective motivation letter. Also whether your accommodation and company names are to be mentioned in the motivation letter or not.

btw did you got your visa?

what were the interview questions. I have my interview on 18th of this month.

Thanks in anticipation...


----------



## enlighten.life

abhijitroy said:


> Hi Madhura,
> 
> I can help you with the motivation letter, as I have already got the job seeker visa. I really belive that motivation letter is a key decisive factor for your visa approval. You can pm me for the same..



I really wanted to know that whether they ask for german language proficiency?
I am applying thro a consultancy and seriously most of queries i got answered from the embassy itself. so i am still searching for a effective motivation letter. Also whether your accommodation and company names are to be mentioned in the motivation letter or not.

what are the interview questions?


----------



## Madhura13

Hi,
You gottu mention over all your plan of searching a job in Germany, how you going to look for a job, your background education and work experience in brief (not same as you explain in your CV), why only Germany to look for a job? what is your next step if you fail in finding a job? which are all the companies( just in few) you gonna apply on your relavent experience, in which city you will be looking to stay and look for a job..
try adding all the above points min of 3-4 pages in your motivation letter, so this may help you.

Interview question is depends on the person as I have heard from many. They may ask or may not as they can see all the details from Motivation letter itself.
If at all if they ask also- Why Germany for job? about your background? and may be some questions based on your relavent documents.

Hope this may helpful for you. All the best..


----------



## klove

How do i actually submit all these docs mentioned in the checklist?

Via email or by submitting the hardcopies in the VFS centre?


----------



## enlighten.life

klove said:


> How do i actually submit all these docs mentioned in the checklist?
> 
> Via email or by submitting the hardcopies in the VFS centre?


You have to take photocopies of the mentioned documents in the form of hardcopies in the VFS centre. 
You need to take the original along with you which will be verified by the embassy officials and they'll return your originals.

Also arrange them in the order they are mentioned in the list of documents


----------



## Madhura13

If you are applying for a jobseeker visa then you should submit in German Embassy, take 2 sets of hard copies of all your document. Take an appointment from them on which date you want to go and submit. There they may take 2 copies set or may one so you carry 2 or 3(one for your reference).
Hope I am correct..


----------



## enlighten.life

yes those are to be taken to german emabassy and verified and taken back....


----------



## klove

Ok . Where can i download the application form for JSV ? Is it the one in Step 3 mentioned here German Missions in India - German National visas webapp ?


----------



## logbabu

Hello Klove,

Application form is the same for all the types of visas that you file in the consulates in India. Only difference you will see is the checklist of documents.

Babu Kilari


----------



## klove

Thanks Babu. What documents does my sponsor who is a German national , provide ? 

In addition to Verpflichtungserklärung , does he also needs to provide his bank account / salary slips etc?


----------



## Madhura13

Its almost 2 months I have applied for Jobseeker visa still no reply from them, 
sent them a mail also but no reply.. Can any one tell how much time it has taken for you people to get the jobseeker visa from Bangalore?


----------



## Madhura13

Hi All,
I got a reply from German Embassy as below, 


Dear Applicant,

Your visa application has been decided upon.

Please submit your passport to the Visa Section of the German Consulate 
General, Bangalore from Monday to Friday between 14:00 and 15:00 hrs. to 
collect the decision made by the consulate.

Kindly bring your receipt along. 

If you are unable to come in person, you may authorize a third person to 
submit and/or pick-up your passport. Apart from the receipt, the person 
should carry an authorization letter and a photo ID proof.

We would like to inform you, that you may also submit your passport at 
the *VFS Schengen Application Centre in Bangalore* for further handling 
(VFS service charges apply).
For further information, please visit Germany Visa Information 
<http://www.vfs-germany.co.in/>


Sincerely yours,

German Consulate General
Visa Section


----------



## abhijitroy

*Congratz!!*



Madhura13 said:


> Hi All,
> I got a reply from German Embassy as below,
> 
> 
> Dear Applicant,
> 
> Your visa application has been decided upon.
> 
> Please submit your passport to the Visa Section of the German Consulate
> General, Bangalore from Monday to Friday between 14:00 and 15:00 hrs. to
> collect the decision made by the consulate.
> 
> Kindly bring your receipt along.
> 
> If you are unable to come in person, you may authorize a third person to
> submit and/or pick-up your passport. Apart from the receipt, the person
> should carry an authorization letter and a photo ID proof.
> 
> We would like to inform you, that you may also submit your passport at
> the *VFS Schengen Application Centre in Bangalore* for further handling
> (VFS service charges apply).
> For further information, please visit Germany Visa Information
> <http://www.vfs-germany.co.in/>
> 
> 
> Sincerely yours,
> 
> German Consulate General
> Visa Section


Congratz Madhura..!!! you have been granted JSV, you might have noticed the subject line of this email.. is "VISA Approval"


----------



## Madhura13

From the above mail reply i didnt understand what is the status of my visa?
Can any one help me on this


----------



## Madhura13

They have replied for my mail thats it, not with Subject line as "VISA approval"
So I am very confused what may be the status


----------



## Madhura13

Today I mailed Embassy to update my visa status keeping Sub as: Job Seeker visa status
so for that mail they reply me back saying the above message, didnt mention anything on visa status as approved or rejected so I am very confused what they do mean by that message.
Some body who might have got the similar mail can help me what could be.
Tomorrow i will take my passport and slip to embassy and check what exactly but till then I am dying in curious what may be the status.


----------



## enlighten.life

Madhura13 said:


> From the above mail reply i didnt understand what is the status of my visa?
> Can any one help me on this


The best way to solve the confusion is that go to visa section with passport.

In any case u have to attend the request .

So go bravely and see what German embassy has for u


----------



## Madhura13

Ya, I am going tomorrow.
Can any one who's visa got rejected can tell me how did they received the mail or call for rejection.?
did they also got the same mail or direct rejection mail or after submitting passport n then they got the letter of rejection?
Until I knw my status I am dying in curious as this may change my entire life further..


----------



## Madhura13

My visa got rejected saying as this
"you could not sufficiently substantiate your motivation for your planned stay in Germany"

I dont know what to do now.. I did all my level best and then also.. shouldnt go wrong frm my side so only went through Y axis agency so that motivation letter and accomodation should be proper but then also didnt succeed.
Please suggest me how do I need to replay with any more changes in Motivation letter.


----------



## Madhura13

I have applied on 5th of May and they have typed the letter on 12th of May itself but they sent me a letter after 2 months..
simply wasted 2 months of time as if they had told earlier by now I could have reapplied again.


----------



## Madhura13

Can any one let us know who have succeed in 2nd attempt.
It is worth trying for reapply or waste of time n money again.


----------



## sk2014

Madhura13 said:


> Can any one let us know who have succeed in 2nd attempt.
> It is worth trying for reapply or waste of time n money again.


Is there any specific reason you are applying for Germany. Why don't you try Australia or Canada.


----------



## Madhura13

The process for Australia n Canada is very long, takes almost 2-3 yrs..so thought to apply For Germany.


----------



## sk2014

Australia just takes 9 to 12 months.


----------



## Madhura13

They say it will take only 9-12 months but actual process takes more depends on indivisual's
I have already asked many many people who have applied PR like that, min of 1.5-2 yrs it has taken.


----------



## sk2014

Many have got Australian PR in 7-8 months if all the papers are in order. Majority of the applications are processed in 1 year. Check the Australian forum on this site if you dont believe me.

Anyway its your decision. All the best.


----------



## punieth

Hi Guys,
Any idea on the job market in Germany. I am a business analyst working for Toyota and have around 9 years of experience. 
Also confused on which country to apply. .. Australia or Germany. 
Please help.
Thanks
Puneeth


----------



## sk2014

Getting Australian PR is a simple straight forward process if you have the points.

German immigration looks a bit convoluted where you have to show your commitment and motivation to immigration officials.


----------



## enlighten.life

]


sk2014 said:


> Getting Australian PR is a simple straight forward process if you have the points.
> 
> German immigration looks a bit convoluted where you have to show your commitment and motivation to immigration officials.


German Immigration is not at all tough to understand.... the process has to be organised into a flowchart just like Canada immigration process and also the list of federal skilled employers list

The visa requirements are more or less same for most coutries.
But the problem with German job seeker visa is that its a very recent type of german visa
And most are Ignorant about the exact process and requirements.


----------



## sk2014

enlighten.life said:


> ]
> 
> The visa requirements are more or less same for most coutries.
> .


No its not the same at least for Australia, NZ, Canada. You dont have to give a letter of motivation for those countries. The original poster did not get the visa because she was not able to prove her motivation.


----------



## punieth

Sk2014, Enlightened life, thanks for the info. I was to enquiring about the job opportunity. 
Can you people through some light on the job opportunities / Market conditions in Germany. 

Thanks


----------



## enlighten.life

punieth said:


> Sk2014, Enlightened life, thanks for the info. I was to enquiring about the job opportunity.
> Can you people through some light on the job opportunities / Market conditions in Germany.
> 
> Thanks


Dear punieth 

* There is a shortage of skilled workers in many sectors and professions in Germany. More especially, qualified technical workers, such as engineers and IT specialists, as well as health specialists, are in short supply. We show you what your chances are of finding a job in each of the different professional fields. *

Ref.:- Which occupations are in demand - Make it in Germany

Refer to the above link. u will get answers to most of ur queries.


----------



## enlighten.life

sk2014 said:


> No its not the same at least for Australia, NZ, Canada. You dont have to give a letter of motivation for those countries. The original poster did not get the visa because she was not able to prove her motivation.


Yes, u r absolutely right sk2014 that it is not same. thats why i told that it is MORE or LESS same like other countries.

The MORE here includes very strong motivation not in terms of letter but also in verbal form, u have to show the motivation during the visa interview.
Also knowledge of German is not necessary but an advantage over other candidates.

even Australian visa requires a specific band requirement in IELTS or toefl. m not aware of the visa processing fees for the same. and time required is as u said in prev posts is 7-8 months minimum.

German job seeker visa does not requires IELTS or toefl score. the processing fees is 25,000 other than mumbai/ 45,000 for mumbai. and the processing time is 8-12 weeks as per what the embassy claims.

so here we are clear on Austrailian and German visa process.

Thanks.... Suri....


----------



## thenagpal

hi everyone,

i am new here.

i am working in healthcare industry & looking for german job seeker visa.\plz help me to start the process


----------



## beppi

thenagpal said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i am new here.
> 
> i am working in healthcare industry & looking for german job seeker visa.\plz help me to start the process


Why don't you start by helping yourself first: Read the embassy webpage and other information and experiences publicly available (e.g. on this and other forums)!
If you then still have detailed questions that were not answered elsewhere, you may come back and post them here.


----------



## enlighten.life

thenagpal said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i am new here.
> 
> i am working in healthcare industry & looking for german job seeker visa.\plz help me to start the process


Hey Thenagpal,

What kinda help u require regarding job seeker visa...

Suri...


----------



## margondla29

*jsv*

hi all,
i have applied for Germany job seeker visa yesterday they have taken 4900 Rs DD and said check your Email. now i would like to know when to submit 20000 Rs DD (verification fee DD)
can any one tell me what is the process or sequence of job seeker visa in step by step

thank in advance


----------



## nzduck

Hello,

If the jobseeker visa approved, should go to German intermediately, or how many months left for preparing before landing German.


----------



## beppi

intermediate = in-between (according to my dictionary - I had to look it up, as it's a rather uncommon word!)
Between what? What does your message mean?


----------



## nzduck

beppi said:


> intermediate = in-between (according to my dictionary - I had to look it up, as it's a rather uncommon word!)
> Between what? What does your message mean?


Sorry for confuse you, i mean on the visa being granted, within how many months must the first entry to German be made?

Thanks.


----------



## devarajuin1982

HI,

I have applied for interview for Job seeker visa for chennai , my interview is scheduled in september. can anyone guide me regarding documents esp.motivation letter and how to fill application form.
what type of questions will be asked in embassy.
is DD of 4600 is enough while going to interview?Pls guide me


----------



## abhijitroy

nzduck said:


> Hello,
> 
> If the jobseeker visa approved, should go to German intermediately, or how many months left for preparing before landing German.


Hi..

You can specify the date of travel you want.. what happened with me was, i gave them a date of travel which was 3 months from filing my visa application.. the consulate took long and that date passed. but after visa approval, they asked for a new date along with your passport for stamping (this date you can specify.. i required more time so gave them a date after 4months) now I am in Germany! :drum:

Abhijit


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan

*Hi Puneet*



punieth said:


> Hi Guys,
> Any idea on the job market in Germany. I am a business analyst working for Toyota and have around 9 years of experience.
> Also confused on which country to apply. .. Australia or Germany.
> Please help.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Puneeth



Hi Puneet - our Expat Forum has a wealth of knowledge & members to help. 
*** Summary of Steps to follow in sequence to get PR for Australia:

1. Learn about various PRs and Australia Migration Point System.
2. IELTS and Skill Assessment; in any order.
3. EOI, Expression Of Interest.
4. State Sponsorship - if 190 is selected in step 2 above (Not required in case of 189 PR visa)
5. Receive Invitation to apply
6. Apply for Australian Visa online and upload documents.
7. Have your medicals done
8. Get the Grant Letter


----------

